# Home Recording Forum - pretty cool site



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a pretty good place to waste some time. Reviews of guitar effects pedals, etc.

http://forum.recordingreview.com/


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok dude.. Thats all i need is another place ta hang... Butt I am settin up my home studio ,,, so thanks....


----------

